# strip pics



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

well spring has set in deeply. So today I was looking through a few of the pictures I took this year. Itching to get back on the saw. Just thought some of you other laid-off folks might enjoy.
View attachment 232295

View attachment 232296

View attachment 232297

View attachment 232298

View attachment 232299


----------



## chucker (Apr 4, 2012)

nice timber and no bugs !! better yet no snow snakes either hey???


----------



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

*few more*

here are a few more. Not the best pics and not really anything interesting but...
View attachment 232301

View attachment 232302

View attachment 232303

View attachment 232304

View attachment 232305


----------



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

*.*

Boy I really got lucky as far as snow this year. I only had to shovel 1 or 2 days. It was chest deep on the low side but still.


----------



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

*.*

View attachment 232306

View attachment 232307

View attachment 232308

View attachment 232309

View attachment 232310


----------



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

*.*

trying to get the pics on the post, not just a clicky type setup.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice, I like that one of the big ol' yellow pine.

You cutting for a skidder?

Here are your first sets of pics "in the post."


----------



## paccity (Apr 4, 2012)

chucker said:


> nice timber and no bugs !! better yet no snow snakes either hey???



ha!. snow snakes havn't herd that one in a long time.


----------



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

*thanks*

forestry works, thanks, how'd you do that I can't seem to figure it out.

oh yeah, primarily for a rubber tire skidder, in the pic above that big pondo, that was jammer ground. I cut that strip and they yard'd it out, then I went back in and cut those 4 or 5, they needed to go across the lay. That was some tight country.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 4, 2012)

climbit said:


> forestry works, thanks, how'd you do that I can't seem to figure it out.



I right clicked and opened each of your links in a new tab.

Then copy and pasted each link into the reply section with


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 4, 2012)

cool thread....not what I had in mind when I clicked on it tho...


----------



## chucker (Apr 4, 2012)

paccity said:


> ha!. snow snakes havn't herd that one in a long time.



lol ?? keeps people wondering and on their toes lookin!! seen many of them here in minisnowda...


----------



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

"lol ?? keeps people wondering and on their toes lookin!! seen many of them here in minisnowda..."

I did fall down a few times and couldn't figure out why. Bet thats what it was


----------



## climbit (Apr 4, 2012)

*.*






ha got it. Thanks forestryworks


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Good pictures. I cut up on the Salmon for a short while, but never had any ambition to go back. That country is steep and rocky.


----------



## climbit (Apr 5, 2012)

*.*

oh yeah, where at on the salmon. That truely is some steep country. whips a guy into shape quick, plus some of them logs turn into "river rockets".


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Good pictures. I cut up on the Salmon for a short while, but never had any ambition to go back. That country is steep and rocky.



I used to fish quite a bit on the middle fork, my cousin owned a bar in Cobalt for quite a few years.pretty decent steelhead fishing on the salmon river


----------



## climbit (Apr 5, 2012)

*steelhead*

speaking of steelhead, headed down right now. But fishing the little salmon. 

Been on the computer too long.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 5, 2012)

where'd you find the miniature chainsaw?

Great pictures, thanks.


----------

